# Heidelcast 31 Jan 2010: Manipulation, Lying, and Evangelism



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 31, 2010)

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/heidelcast-31-jan-2010.mp3

For many evangelicals it is accepted that Christians have the right to misrepresent themselves and even the faith in order to win people to Christ. The assumption is that this sort of pious fraud is secret, that no one will notice but people, unbelievers, outsiders, do notice. This week’s Heidelcast interacts with a recent episode of This American Life in which host Ira Glass interviews an ex-evangelical who recounts stories of Christians lying in the service of evangelism.


----------



## KMK (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a pet peeve of mine as well. Anyone who lies in their presentation of the gospel should not be presenting the gospel in the first place.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 31, 2010)

I have gotten into this debate many times. Especailly with antinomians. 'The ends justifies the means,' is a response I have received many times.

P.S. I still can't get Heidelcast on Zune. It drives me crazy.

My 19 year old loved this Dr. Clark. Thanks. It backed me up.


----------

